# Ma connexion éthernet ne fonctionne pas



## schwebb (23 Avril 2008)

Bonjour,

Je suis connecté en wifi avec mon iMac, ainsi qu'avec mon MacBook. Hier, j'ai installé un câble éthernet (15 mètres) pour l'iMac.

La connexion ne se fait pas: impossible d'aller sur le net, impossible de se connecter à ma Livebox Sagem, alors qu'avec le wifi tout fonctionne parfaitement.   

En revanche, le MacBook, avec le même câble, se connecte sans problème et instantanément, sur internet comme sur la page de config de la Livebox. Pareil la semaine dernière, quand j'ai testé avec le câble court fourni par Orange.

Je suis sur Leopard 10.5.2, à jour sur les deux ordis.

J'ai beaucoup cherché la solution, mais là je suis à court d'idée.  

J'ai comparé les préférences systèmes des deux machines, je ne relève aucune différence. Éthernet via DHCP, config iPV6 auto, config éthernet auto, etc.

La page de config de la Livebox semble ok ( de toute façon, ça marche avec le MB, donc j'aurais tendance à dire que c'est du côté de l'iMac qu'il faut chercher). 
J'ai cherché du côté des forums Livebox, rien. J'ai cherché également sur les forums MacGé, rien non plus; ou alors ça m'a échappé. Google (qui est mon ami   ) ne m'a rien rapporté non plus. Beaucoup de choses sur les problèmes wifi, mais rien sur les liaisons éthernet...
Réparation des autorisations à tout hasard, reboot, rien à faire: l'iMac snobe ce câble éthernet.  :mouais:  

Alors si vous aviez des idées, j'en serais enchanté.   

Merci d'avance à tous ceux qui prendront le temps de me lire.


----------



## schwebb (24 Avril 2008)

Petite précision: j'ai créé une nouvelle configuration réseau, qui s'est comportée exactement comme l'autre: Airport ok, éthernet pas ok du tout.

Je nage dans l'incompréhension...  :mouais:


EDIT: et le port éthernet est propre comme au premier jour, pas de broche cassée ni d'obstacle enfoncé par un gamin malveillant en visite.


----------



## schwebb (24 Avril 2008)

Nouvelle précision: j'ai connecté en éthernet les deux Mac. Curieusement, ils se reconnaissent (chacun apparaît dans le Finder de l'autre), mais l'iMac ne peut se connecter au MB ("La connexion a échoué"), alors que depuis le MB on peut se connecter à l'iMac et y récupérer des fichiers sans problème.

En fait, c'est comme si l'iMac bloquait toute connexion éthernet sortante. Mais ça ne m'avance pas plus...


----------



## djm (24 Avril 2008)

tes configurations réseau ip ?
tu as configuré le port éthernet en DHCP ?


----------



## schwebb (25 Avril 2008)

djm a dit:


> tes configurations réseau ip ?
> tu as configuré le port éthernet en DHCP ?



Hello, merci de ton passage.

Les configurations réseau sont identiques à celles du MacBook (à part bien sûr les adresses IP spécifiques de chaque matériel), et me paraissent ok.

Le port éthernet est en DHCP, oui. 
De toute façon, ça devrait fonctionner par défaut, non? Sur le MB, je n'ai jamais rien fait d'autre que brancher un câble éthernet pour la première fois la semaine dernière, sans rien configurer.


----------



## pascalformac (25 Avril 2008)

coucou
résumons
ethernet avec ce cable 15 m  là marche sur le macbook
pas sur l'imac

c'est bien ca?
-
questions
As tu testé l'imac avec le cable court?
( qui marche sur le macbook)

---
pistes
il est très possible que tu aies des fichiers corrompus ( ceux gerant connexion et/ou ethernet)
En ce cas tu auras beau créer des nouvelles configurations , comme c'est basé sur un fichier naze , ca change rien

Suggestion 
refaire  les fichiers de configuration réseau à neuf
en particulier la plist preferences

les fichiers concernés sont à la racine et sont ceux  là


----------



## schwebb (25 Avril 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> coucou
> résumons
> ethernet avec ce cable 15 m  là marche sur le macbook
> pas sur l'imac
> ...




Hello, et merci.

C'est bien ça.

Non, je n'ai pas essayé le câble court, pour la bonne raison que j'ai une assez grande distance entre la Livebox et l'iMac (l'un comme l'autre sont difficilement déplaçables!).

Pour les fichiers plist, je ne les connaissais pas tous, donc ça n'aurait pas marché; heureusement que tu me les désignes tous.   

Bon, je vais essayer. Je les vire tous (du moins je les dépose sur le bureau en attendant), et je vois ce qui se passe, c'est ça?


----------



## schwebb (25 Avril 2008)

J'ai un peu plus de fichiers que ceux que tu me montres, à l'endroit indiqué.

Est-ce que je vire tout?


----------



## pascalformac (25 Avril 2008)

normal tu es en leopard , pas moi

t'es plus un débutant tu SAIS comment on fait

tu déplaces plutôt que jeter ( car tu en reprendras peut etre certains élements)

tu refais 
tu testes


----------



## schwebb (25 Avril 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> normal tu es en leopard , pas moi
> 
> t'es plus un débutant tu SAIS comment on fait
> 
> ...



Yes. 

Bah, je manque encore de confiance en moi à ce niveau...   

Je vais faire ça en début d'après-midi.


----------



## pascalformac (25 Avril 2008)

raison de plus pour ne PAS jeter

il me semble que le fichier qui compte c'est preferences.plist
en tous cas c'est le cas avec les OS précedents

t'as qu'à déplacer QUE ce fichier dans un premier temps

( il me semble me rappeler qu'il est conseillé de redemarrer)


----------



## schwebb (25 Avril 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> raison de plus pour ne PAS jeter
> 
> il me semble que le fichier qui compte c'est preferences.plist
> en tous cas c'est le cas avec les OS précedents
> ...




Okay.


----------



## pascalformac (25 Avril 2008)

et je suis quasi certain que c'est détaillé dans d'autres fils


( en passant ca m'est arrivé, il y a longtemps  , sous panther et c'est comme ca que j'ai tout redressé)


----------



## schwebb (25 Avril 2008)

Bon, j'ai du neuf.

J'ai viré tout le paquet sur le bureau. 

J'ai ensuite tenté de refaire une connexion éthernet via Assistant réseau. Eh ben il plante. "Assistant réseau a quitté inopinément". J'ai essayé plusieurs fois, même résultat. 

Alors qu'il ne semble pas y avoir de problème avec Airport.

:mouais:


----------



## schwebb (25 Avril 2008)

V'là aut'chose;

Mail m'affiche un joli point d'exclamation à côté d'un de mes deux comptes Gmail. Jamais, au grand jamais, il ne m'avait fait ça. Juste une fois de temps en temps avec un compte Orange, mais ça ne durait que quelques minutes. Et là ça dure plus...

J'espère que ce n'est pas lié à la manip que je viens de tenter...  :mouais:

EDIT: bah, ça y est, ça remarche. Bizarre.


----------



## Moonwalker (25 Avril 2008)

Un conseil pour la prochaine fois que tu joues avec des plist et surtout à cet endroi : Quickloook pour lire ce qu'elles contiennent. 

Bon, remet ces machins en place maintenant.  

Un idée en passant : t'as vérifié les options de sécurité de l'iMac ? Surtout le coupe-feu...


----------



## schwebb (25 Avril 2008)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Un conseil pour la prochaine fois que tu joues avec des plist et surtout à cet endroi : Quickloook pour lire ce qu'elles contiennent.
> 
> Bon, remet ces machins en place maintenant.
> 
> Un idée en passant : t'as vérifié les options de sécurité de l'iMac ? Surtout le coupe-feu...



Hello!

Pas pensé à Quicklook. Merci!   

J'ai vite remis ces machins en place, tu penses bien! Tendu comme je suis quand je vais trafiquer là-dedans...  :afraid: 

Yes, le coupe-feu est désactivé.


----------



## Moonwalker (25 Avril 2008)

Je n'ai pas de LiveBox, [rien qu'une bête Time Capsule :love: ] je ne connais pas les subtilités de réglages... en plus si ça fonctionne avec le Macbook...

Le mieux serait de refaire les réglages réseau de l'iMac, surtout la configuration Ethernet, via Préférences Système>Réseau.

Personnellement, je suis en "automatique", il m'a donc mis IPv4 via DHCP et IPv6 en automatique.

T'as vérifié que ta vitesse est bien 1000baseT, duplex intégral, contrôle de flux, MTU standard (1500) ?


----------



## pascalformac (25 Avril 2008)

schwebb a dit:


> J'ai vite remis ces machins en place,.


maintenant tu comprends l'intérêt de ne JAMAIS jeté un fichier avant d'etre certain que la réparation est correcte

je suis ahuri de voir les conseils " jette  ceci , ou cela"
non non 
déplacer, déplacer 
puiqs après si et seulement si tout est réglé jeter
sinon remettre en place

--
au fait, as tu essayé avec le cable court?

et autre chose
dans tes pref reseaux 
"etat reseau"
est ce que ethernet est detecté ( même sans ip)
 grisé ou en rouge?


----------



## schwebb (25 Avril 2008)

Arg, la Time Capsule... Mon prochain achat.  :love: :love: 
Mais je ne pense pas que les soucis viennent de la Livebox (hélas).

Je suis en automatique aussi, avec les mêmes réglages que toi pour IPv4 et 6.

En revanche, dans Ethernet, je suis sur "automatiquement", et il m'affiche autoselect pour la vitesse, rien en duplex, et standard (1500) pour le MTU (le tout en grisé).
Quand je choisis "manuellement" pour appliquer tes données, le réseau éthernet devient rouge. Je remets en auto, il redevient vert et réaffiche les premières valeurs (toujours grisées). 

Mais même vert, je n'ai pas accès à internet. De toute façon, il est toujours vert dès que je connecte le câble, depuis le début; Assistant réseau me dit même que tout semble rouler.


----------



## schwebb (25 Avril 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> maintenant tu comprends l'intérêt de ne JAMAIS jeté un fichier avant d'etre certain que la réparation est correcte
> 
> je suis ahuri de voir les conseils " jette  ceci , ou cela"
> non non
> ...




Oui oui, comme je le disais plus haut, je dépose sur le bureau avant toute chose.   

Non, je n'ai pas essayé avec le câble court, la Livebox et l'iMac sont trop loin l'un de l'autre. Les rapprocher serait vraiment emm..dant.  

(EDIT: mais si tu penses à un problème dû à la longueur du câble, je ne crois pas: aucun risque de déperdition sur cette longueur en éthernet)

Pour éthernet, il est rouge, et dès que je branche le câble il devient vert, avec IP et tout et tout.


----------



## pascalformac (25 Avril 2008)

schwebb a dit:


> Pour éthernet
> dès que je branche le câble il devient vert, avec IP et tout et tout.


et sans connexion réelle?
bizarre


----------



## schwebb (25 Avril 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> et sans connexion réelle?
> bizarre



Oui, c'est ce que je me dis depuis le début. En tout cas, ça me laisse l'espoir que ce soit presque rien, un truc à cocher quelque part, ou je ne sais quoi.


----------



## Moonwalker (25 Avril 2008)

Alors il faut aller voir du coté de la Livebox.

L'iMac y est-il bien reconnu ? Son nom, son IP, etc... correspondent-ils à ceux donnés par l'iMac ?


----------



## pascalformac (25 Avril 2008)

Déjà ca élimine pas mal de choses 
( genre ethernet morte ou cable et prises HS)

et si l'IP est attribuée il y a une esquisse de connexion


j'ai déjà lu ce genre de truc , mais où ; je sais plus où

et un truc bizarre c'est ca


> ai connecté en éthernet les deux Mac. Curieusement, ils se reconnaissent (chacun apparaît dans le Finder de l'autre), mais l'iMac ne peut se connecter au MB ("La connexion a échoué"), alors que depuis le MB on peut se connecter à l'iMac et y récupérer des fichiers sans problème.



edit
donc c'est pas la livebox 
c'est dans l'imac


----------



## schwebb (25 Avril 2008)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Alors il faut aller voir du coté de la Livebox.
> 
> L'iMac y est-il bien reconnu ? Son nom, son IP, etc... correspondent-ils à ceux donnés par l'iMac ?



Sur la config Livebox: pas moyen d'accéder à d'autres adresses MAC que par "réseau sans fil". Donc, dans cette liste, ne figure que l'adresse MAC de la carte Airport de l'iMac (ainsi que mon MB, le MB de ma mère, etc...), pas l'adresse MAC de l'éthernet.
À tout hasard je l'y ai ajoutée, mais  toujours rien.

NB: l'adresse MAC de l'éthernet du MB n'y figure pas non plus... Et pourtant, il se connecte sans problème par éthernet.


----------



## schwebb (25 Avril 2008)

@ Pascalformac: oui, je pense vraiment que le bigntz est dans l'iMac.

EDIT: OUF. Viré ma signature, ça fait plus léger.


----------



## schwebb (25 Avril 2008)

Pascalformac et Moonwalker: merci pour votre aide jusqu'ici.

Je pars en week-end. 
Si vous avez d'autres idées, n'hésitez pas à les déposer ici, je rattaque ce problème dès dimanche soir.


----------



## schwebb (2 Mai 2008)

Je remonte un peu le sujet, parce que je continue à sécher, malgré mes recherches.

Si quelqu'un a une idée...


----------



## Museforever (3 Mai 2008)

Salut.

J'en suis à ma 4ème livebox et je commence à bien la connaître maintenant, je pense que je peux t'aider.

Pour ton câble, je ne pense pas qu'il y ai un problème vu qu'il marche avec le macbook.

Quand tu passes par le dhcp avec ton mac, la livebox t'attribue bien une adresse ip ? (pas un truc du style 169. ... mais 192.168. ...).

Est-ce que tu arrives à pinger la livebox ? (terminal ==> ping 192.168.1.1 (si l'adresse de le livebox est 192.168.1.1 bien sûr ...).

Si tu tapes http://209.85.135.147/ dans ton navigateur, est-ce que la page de google s'ouvre ? Si oui, le problème vient du dns.

Et enfin, le filtrage d'@ Mac n'intervient que pour les interfaces wifi (en général, en ethernet on sait qui est connecté, c'est rare que le voisin perce un trou dans le mur pour brancher son câble réseau ...). Si j'étais toi je le désactiverai car il apporte plus d'ennuis qu'autre chose. Si quelqu'un arrive à cracker ton réseau wifi, le filtrage d'@ mac ne lui posera aucun problème.

Tiens moi au courant !


----------



## schwebb (3 Mai 2008)

Salut, merci de ton aide.  

- Oui, la Livebox m'attribue bien une adresse IP.

- J'ai pingé la Livebox sans problème (depuis Utilitaire réseau, pas depuis Terminal).

- Quand je tape http://209.85.135.147/ dans mon navigateur, j'obtiens bien la page Google.


En fait, tout se passe comme si la connexion éthernet fonctionnait aussi bien qu'en wifi (jusqu'au voyant bien vert dans Réseau), alors que ce n'est pas le cas.

Tu en penses quoi? Problème de DNS, alors? J'ai pourtant testé avec différents DNS.


----------



## pascalformac (3 Mai 2008)

Souci de DNS  ou de ce genre , sans doute
mais
je pense que c'est pas coté modem
car le truc qui me chiffonne et je l'ai déjà pointé
c'est ca


> ai connecté en éthernet les deux Mac. Curieusement, ils se reconnaissent (chacun apparaît dans le Finder de l'autre), mais l'iMac ne peut se connecter au MB ("La connexion a échoué"), alors que depuis le MB on peut se connecter à l'iMac et y récupérer des fichiers sans problème.



et ca , comme déjà dit

c'est sans la  livebox...


----------



## Museforever (3 Mai 2008)

Le problème vient du DNS. Pour info, DNS veut dire "Domain Name Server", soit serveur de nom de domaine. Son job est de trouver l'adresse IP d'un site web quand tu tapes son adresse.

Or lorsque tu tapes l'adresse du site web, tu t'aperçois qu'il n'arrive pas à charger le site. C'est dû au fait qu'il n'arrive pas à obtenir l'adresse IP du site web. Ceci est bien confirmé lorsque tu tapes directement l'@ IP il arrive à te charger le site.

Va voir dans les prefs avancées de l'interface ethernet. Regarde s'il y a un serveur DNS dans la liste (en cliquant sur l'onglet DNS of course). Normalement, il devrait y avoir l'@ IP de la livebox. Sinon, tu cliques sur le "+" et tu ajoutes l'adresse IP de la livebox.

J'espère que le problème vient de là !


----------



## mjpolo (4 Mai 2008)

schwebb a dit:


> Nouvelle précision: j'ai connecté en éthernet les deux Mac. Curieusement, ils se reconnaissent (chacun apparaît dans le Finder de l'autre), mais l'iMac ne peut se connecter au MB ("La connexion a échoué"), alors que depuis le MB on peut se connecter à l'iMac et y récupérer des fichiers sans problème.
> 
> En fait, c'est comme si l'iMac bloquait toute connexion éthernet sortante. Mais ça ne m'avance pas plus...



Je pense à un truc tout bête: si iMAC ne peut se connecter au MB, as-tu activé le "Partage de fichiers" dans Préfs/Partage? 

D'autre part, essaie de désactiver AirPort dans la barre des menus, peut-être il y a un conflit entre celle-ci et Ehernet (je sais, ça devrait pas mais bon...)


----------



## Museforever (4 Mai 2008)

Lorsque Airport et Ethernet sont tous les 2 connectés, ethernet prend le dessus sur airport. Mais pour être sûr, tu peux en effet le désactiver.


----------



## schwebb (4 Mai 2008)

> pascalformac: je pense également que c'est dans l'iMac. Mais c'est vrai que cette histoire de DNS est troublante.

> Museforever: la liste de DNS comprend bien l'adresse IP de la Livebox (ainsi que les DNS d'OpenDns, ajoutés par moi).

> mjpolo: oui, le partage de fichiers est activé. Et oui, je désactive Airport à chaque fois que je fais une tentative éthernet, au cas où...


On progresse, on progresse...


----------



## Museforever (4 Mai 2008)

T'as essayé en ne laissant que la livebox comme dns ?


----------



## schwebb (4 Mai 2008)

Museforever a dit:


> T'as essayé en ne laissant que la livebox comme dns ?



Oui: j'avais viré les DNS d'OpenDns, redémarré dans le doute, mais rien.


----------



## Manufalc (4 Mai 2008)

bonjour
J'ai actuellement le même problème!! lorsque je branche mon "Wireless-G ethernet bridge" pour pouvoir chopper le réseau wifi du village, le voyant ethernet reste éteint (alors que ça marche avec le ibook de mon voisin!); coupe feu désactivé et quand je vais ds préférences systeme, réseau, état du réseau, le port ethernet n'existe pas! à croire qu'il est "gaté" comme disent les africains!lol Qu'en pensez vous?
quelqu'un saurait il si l'adaptateur USB/Ethernet, créé pour MacBook Air (dc sous intel et OSX.5) peut fonctionner sur unPB PPC G4 OSX4.11??Ou peut être existe t il un adaptateur firewire/Ethernet? 
 Merci d'avance!


----------



## Museforever (4 Mai 2008)

Ton fichier /etc/hosts ressemble bien à ça ?

##
# Host Database
#
# localhost is used to configure the loopback interface
# when the system is booting.  Do not change this entry.
##
127.0.0.1    localhost
255.255.255.255    broadcasthost
::1             localhost 
fe80::1%lo0    localhost

Et /etc/resolv.conf tu as bien uniquement cette ligne ?

nameserver 192.168.1.1


----------



## schwebb (5 Novembre 2008)

Je fais un petit up de ce topic.

Ma connexion éthernet ne fonctionne toujours pas. Je ne m'en étais plus occupé, puisque je suis en wifi. Mais j'aimerais que ça fonctionne, quand même, parce que j'aimerais bien passer au CPL.

Je résume: 
- MacBook ok en éthernet dès qu'on branche le câble
- MacBook ok aussi sous Ubuntu en éthernet
- iMac pas ok du tout.

Pourtant tout est au vert, l'assistant dit que tout fonctionne, l'extrémité du câble qui est branchée à la Livebox clignote, le témoin rouge sur la Livebox clignote, signe d'une activité en ligne.

Pas moyen d'entrer en communication avec la Livebox.

Le port éthernet est propre.

Sur les autres sessions, ça ne fonctionne pas non plus.

Autorisations ok, système à jour par combo, refaire une connexion ne résout pas le problème, virer les .plist non plus.

Les 2 ordis sont des Intel Core 2 Duo sous Leopard 10.5.5.


----------



## mjpolo (5 Novembre 2008)

Peut-être tout simplement le port éthernet de l'imac est HS?...


----------



## schwebb (5 Novembre 2008)

Je le croirais volontiers, mais si c'est le cas, comment se fait-il que tout soit au vert? Que l'assistant me dise que je suis connecté à internet? Que la Livebox clignote comme si des données étaient échangées? :mouais:

Mais, je commence à envisager sérieusement cette option.

Évidemment, il n'est plus sous garantie.


----------



## schwebb (6 Novembre 2008)

Je viens de faire un test avec l'Utilitaire de réseau: j'ai testé une adresse distante par ping.

J'ai entré www.google.fr, puis j'ai lancé le test; au bout de quelques instants, les 10 pings se sont affichés, 10 paquets transmis, 10 paquets reçus, 0 paquet perdu.

Ça veut bien dire que mon ordi est connecté à internet, non?? 

Si c'est bien le cas, je ne comprends pas pourquoi Safari ne se connecte pas. :hein:


----------



## mjpolo (6 Novembre 2008)

schwebb a dit:


> Je viens de faire un test avec l'Utilitaire de réseau: j'ai testé une adresse distante par ping.
> 
> J'ai entré www.google.fr, puis j'ai lancé le test; au bout de quelques instants, les 10 pings se sont affichés, 10 paquets transmis, 10 paquets reçus, 0 paquet perdu.
> 
> Ça veut bien dire que mon ordi est connecté à internet, non??



A priori oui mais je laisse répondre les spécialiste réseau....



schwebb a dit:


> Si c'est bien le cas, je ne comprends pas pourquoi Safari ne se connecte pas. :hein:



As-tu essayé avec d'autres navigateurs? (je suppose que la réponse est "oui" et ça t'avance pas beaucoup :rose


----------



## schwebb (6 Novembre 2008)

mjpolo a dit:


> A priori oui mais je laisse répondre les spécialiste réseau....
> 
> 
> 
> As-tu essayé avec d'autres navigateurs? (je suppose que la réponse est "oui" et ça t'avance pas beaucoup :rose



Merci d'essayer de m'aider.

Oui, j'ai essayé avec Firefox et Camino. Je n'arrive d'ailleurs même pas à me connecter à la Livebox.


----------



## mjpolo (6 Novembre 2008)

Pour être fixé au sujet du port Ethernet branche le à un autre mac; s'il est HS la connexion sera impossible.


----------



## schwebb (6 Novembre 2008)

mjpolo a dit:


> Pour être fixé au sujet du port Ethernet branche le à un autre mac; s'il est HS la connexion sera impossible.



C'est fait aussi: les deux se reconnaissent (chacun apparaît dans le Finder de l'autre); le MacBook peut récupérer des dossiers dans l'iMac, mais pas l'inverse.


----------



## fanougym (6 Novembre 2008)

Vraiment étrange, ton problème, ...
as-tu tenté une connexion ethernet uniquement imac / Livebox, macbook éteint, wifi désactivé sur livebox et tous les services réseau autre qu'ethernet désactivés dans tes préférences ? (petit onglet "roue crantée" en bas de la fenêtre)


----------



## schwebb (6 Novembre 2008)

fanougym a dit:


> Vraiment étrange, ton problème, ...
> as-tu tenté une connexion ethernet uniquement imac / Livebox, macbook éteint, wifi désactivé sur livebox et tous les services réseau autre qu'ethernet désactivés dans tes préférences ? (petit onglet "roue crantée" en bas de la fenêtre)



Non, je vais tenter ça tout de suite, je te tiens au jus.



EDIT: bon, ça marche toujours pas...


----------



## fanougym (6 Novembre 2008)

et tu me confirmes que tu arrives tout de même à accéder à l'interface de configuration de ta livebox ? 

as tu déjà réfléchis aux applications installées sur ta machine qui pourraient interférer, style little snitch ou autre ...


----------



## schwebb (6 Novembre 2008)

fanougym a dit:


> et tu me confirmes que tu arrives tout de même à accéder à l'interface de configuration de ta livebox ?
> 
> as tu déjà réfléchis aux applications installées sur ta machine qui pourraient interférer, style little snitch ou autre ...



Non, je n'arrive pas à accéder à l'interface de la Livebox, justement, comme je le disais plus haut. 

Pas de Little Snitch, pare-feu ouvert, celui de la Livebox aussi.

Connectés entre eux par éthernet, les deux Mac se reconnaissent (chacun apparaît dans le Finder de l'autre, ça veut bien dire que la prise éthernet fonctionne :mouais. 
Étrangement, l'iMac se connecte au MacBook, mais pas l'inverse. Comprends plus. :mouais:



EDIT: flûte, oublié une capture. La voilà.



EDIT encore: maintenant, échec de la connexion des 2 côtés.  :hein:


----------



## fanougym (6 Novembre 2008)

Malgré tout, est ce qu'une adresse IP t'es attribuée ?


----------



## schwebb (6 Novembre 2008)

fanougym a dit:


> Malgré tout, est ce qu'une adresse IP t'es attribuée ?



Oui, sur chaque machine. 

D'ailleurs, ça s'accompagne d'un message qui dit "Ethernet possède une adresse IP locale, blabla..."




EDIT: le MacBook a pu se connecter à l'iMac, finalement. Bilan: chaque ordi s'est connecté à l'autre, mais ce n'est ni fiable ni régulier. Mais ça veut bien dire que l'éthernet fonctionne, palsambleu!


----------



## jjgoldman (7 Novembre 2008)

bonjour,
as tu essayé un liveCD sur l'Imac (genre ubuntu) pour voir si tes connexions sont plus stables ?


----------



## schwebb (7 Novembre 2008)

jjgoldman a dit:


> bonjour,
> as tu essayé un liveCD sur l'Imac (genre ubuntu) pour voir si tes connexions sont plus stables ?



Bonjour,

Bonne idée. Je vais essayer.



EDIT: résultats sur live cd ubuntu:
- ping impossible
- sur plusieurs essais dans Firefox, une page ou deux ont chargé, mais super lentement, style connexion bas débit 
- sinon, soit ça affiche "la page n'a pu être chargée, assurez-vous que blabla", soit la barre de progression avance, avance, puis ça affiche "done" en bas de page, mais rien d'autre ne s'affiche qu'une page blanche
- comme dans Mac OS X, la connexion semble être en bon état: les deux petits ordis en haut à droite sont connectés, après que des bouboules vertes aient tourné autour quelques secondes
- le réseau affiche les adresses ipv4 et ipv6
- en revenant sur Mac OS X, Safari a chargé une partie de la page d'accueil de Google, puis plus rien :mouais::mouais::mouais:


Conclusion: ça a l'air de marcher (ça marche même parfois un tout petit peu), mais il y a un problème quand même. :hein:




EDIT à nouveau: si quelqu'un m'apporte une solution, je le bénis sur douze générations.


----------



## mjpolo (7 Novembre 2008)

En effet cela fait bien longtemps maintenant que ça dure, cette histoire:hein: 

Je ne sais pas si tu fais tous les tests avec toujours la même session et le même système?...

Si c'est le cas voilà ce que je ferais:

1° créer un nouvel utilisateur, en tant qu'admin, et essayer la conexion qui doit marcher tout de suite.
2° trouver un DD externe, installer un Léo propre en 10.5 de base et refaire le test 
3° si pas de DD ext, sauvegarder et refaire une réinstall propre sur le dd interne

Si le Macbook se connecte correctement, l'Mac le doit aussi... ( à ce niveau là de problème je pencherais plutôt pour un souci au niveau de l'Os mais où, je n'en sais trop rien...


----------



## schwebb (8 Novembre 2008)

mjpolo a dit:


> En effet cela fait bien longtemps maintenant que ça dure, cette histoire:hein:
> 
> Je ne sais pas si tu fais tous les tests avec toujours la même session et le même système?...
> 
> ...




Hello,

1° comme tu le vois plus haut, j'ai fait le test sur plusieurs sessions
2° tu as vu que j'ai testé sur ubuntu, et rien de neuf; je ne sais pas si un nouveau Leo apportera quelque chose
3° réinstaller, pffffffff... j'espère trouver une solution avant d'en arriver à cette extrémité windosienne! 

Mais je vais essayer, bien sûr. Merci pour tes idées.


----------



## mjpolo (8 Novembre 2008)

Je sais que quelque part, à la racine du disque, des fichiers étrangers et étranges peuvent se loger  - je ne sais ni pourquoi ni comment mais c'est la réalité.

Il m'est arrivé un pb avec Entourage de la suite OfficeMac, et ce à plusieurs reprises: impossible d'envoyer le courrier ailleurs que sur ma propre boîte 

J'ai créé un fil mais aucune des solutions proposées n'a marché; ma base de données n'était pas en cause puisqu'elle fonctionnait parfaitement (par copier/coller) sur un dd externe.
Alors j'ai fait une clean install (après sauvegarde bien sûr). Chose intéressante l'install avec archivage n'a rien donné - je considère donc que l'erreur était quelque part sur le disque dur.
Par contre, j'ai remarqué qu'à chaque fois quand s'est arrivé, NetBarrier était installé et en marche .... depuis, je ne l'ai plus réinstallé et le pb, pour l'instant, n'est pas réapparu... 
Pourtant j'avais viré tous les fichiers le concernant mais ça ne faisait rien...

Tu sais, WindO ou Mac, la toile est source de rencontre hasardeuses entre des milliards de milliards de fichiers qui se baladent dans ces mondes virtuels, alors.... 

Mais si t'as essayé avec ubuntu, et sur un autre disque, là, je sèche....


----------



## schwebb (8 Novembre 2008)

Oui, je suis justement en train de fouiller mon disque dur à la recherche d'une anomalie. 

En fait je repousse le moment de la réinstallation, je crois... :rose:


----------



## jjgoldman (9 Novembre 2008)

si ça marche pas mieux avec un liveCD, je crains que le problème soit hardware ; donc à part la  solutions d'un aller/retour au sav...

Je pense que ton port ethernet est malade


----------



## schwebb (9 Novembre 2008)

jjgoldman a dit:


> si ça marche pas mieux avec un liveCD, je crains que le problème soit hardware ; donc à part la  solutions d'un aller/retour au sav...
> 
> Je pense que ton port ethernet est malade



Ben je pense aussi, mais en même temps, le fait que tout soit au vert et que parfois une page charge me donne un vague espoir que ce soit un problème logiciel, un truc à deux balles qui coince quelque part.

Quand je serai sûr d'avoir épuisé toutes les possibilités, faudra que je me décide à réinstaller. Et après, si ce n'est pas réglé, direction le SAV.


----------



## schwebb (23 Janvier 2009)

Dernières nouvelles: j'ai remarqué une petite différence entre les fichiers NetworkInterface.plist de mon MacBook (dont l'éthernet fonctionne) et de mon iMac: IOInterfaceUnit est associé à la valeur 0 sur l'iMac, mais 1 sur le MB.

Après recherche sur Gougueule, je me suis rendu compte que IOInterfaceUnit avait un rapport étroit avec une connexion éthernet, mais je n'ose pas bidouiller. Qu'en pensez-vous?

Je les ai mis côte à côte et j'ai pointé la différence sur une capture que vous pouvez consulter en ligne: http://img.skitch.com/20090123-ksnhge5e1y6b4ag327htxh367f.png



EDIT: me suis gouré sur cette capture: j'ai comparé deux lignes pas comparables. Donc n'en tenez pas compte, aucun nouvel élément depuis la dernière fois.


----------



## bompi (23 Janvier 2009)

Sauf erreur de ma part, tu te trompes : il faut dans les deux cas comparer ce qui est comparable donc en0<->en0 et en1<->en1 et dans ce cas les numéros sont identiques.


----------



## schwebb (23 Janvier 2009)

bompi a dit:


> Sauf erreur de ma part, tu te trompes : il faut dans les deux cas comparer ce qui est comparable donc en0<->en0 et en1<->en1 et dans ce cas les numéros sont identiques.




Merci du coup de main.

Ouais c'est vrai, je m'étais gouré de ligne... :hein:

Bon, aucun élément nouveau, alors.


----------



## bompi (23 Janvier 2009)

Tu me dis si je me trompe (je viens de parcourir rapidement le fil) :

- le port Ethernet fonctionne _a minima_ : attribution adresse IP, DNS actif etc.
- cependant, il est déficient : extrêmement lent voire pas réactif du tout
- les tests sous Ubuntu ont montré les mêmes caractéristiques que OS X (ping, piètre qualité etc.)

De tout ça, je déduirais volontiers que le problème tient au composant matériel plus que logiciel. 
Si c'était logiciel, Ubuntu devrait dire qu'il est très content.

Tandis que les deux OS ont le même souci.

Donc : je contacterais l'assistance (mais le problème est que la réparation induira sans doute un changement de carte-mère, si vraiment le matériel est concerné).


----------



## schwebb (23 Janvier 2009)

bompi a dit:


> Tu me dis si je me trompe (je viens de parcourir rapidement le fil) :
> 
> - le port Ethernet fonctionne _a minima_ : attribution adresse IP, DNS actif etc.
> - cependant, il est déficient : extrêmement lent voire pas réactif du tout
> - les tests sous Ubuntu ont montré les mêmes caractéristiques que OS X (ping, piètre qualité etc.)



C'est ça.

Détail en plus: connectés ensemble en éthernet, les deux ordis se reconnaissent par moments, mais c'est aléatoire et pas stable.



bompi a dit:


> De tout ça, je déduirais volontiers que le problème tient au composant matériel plus que logiciel.
> Si c'était logiciel, Ubuntu devrait dire qu'il est très content.
> 
> Tandis que les deux OS ont le même souci.



Mais je me disais que si ça marche rien qu'un peu, c'est peut-être une question logicielle; si c'était matériel, ça ne fonctionnerait pas du tout, non? Comme ça a un peu fonctionné avec Ubuntu...



bompi a dit:


> Donc : je contacterais l'assistance (mais le problème est que la réparation induira sans doute un changement de carte-mère, si vraiment le matériel est concerné).



Donc je vois venir le SAV gros comme une maison. :hein:
Sinon, j'oublie mes envies de CPL et je reste en Airport.


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Janvier 2009)

Bon, j'arrive un peu après la bataille, et après lecture de la dernière page du topic, j'ai une forte inclinaison à partager l'avis de Bompi.`

Bien entendu, n'ayant pas le temps de lire la totalité des 4 pages, je pars du principe que tu as testé au moins un câble de chaque sorte (un droit et un croisé) en plus de ton câble habituel, sans noter d'amélioration de la situation !


----------



## schwebb (23 Janvier 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Bon, j'arrive un peu après la bataille, et après lecture de la dernière page du topic, j'ai une forte inclinaison à partager l'avis de Bompi.`
> 
> Bien entendu, n'ayant pas le temps de lire la totalité des 4 pages, je pars du principe que tu as testé au moins un câble de chaque sorte (un droit et un croisé) en plus de ton câble habituel, sans noter d'amélioration de la situation !



Oui, j'ai testé plusieurs câbles. Et puis le MB se connecte sans problème avec le câble en question (ainsi d'ailleurs que le MB de ma mère).


----------



## daffyb (23 Janvier 2009)

as tu essayé un autre port de ta livebox ?
as tu essayé en ethernet avec un autre mac sur le même port de la livebox et avec le même câble ?
un reset PRAM et SMC/PMU pourrait être salutaire. A essayer
Je ne pense pas qu'il faille chercher du coté software (malheureusement) car avec un liveCD ça ne semble pas marcher.


----------



## schwebb (23 Janvier 2009)

daffyb a dit:


> as tu essayé un autre port de ta livebox ?



Oui.



daffyb a dit:


> as tu essayé en ethernet avec un autre mac sur le même port de la livebox et avec le même câble ?



Oui, le MB dont il est question.



daffyb a dit:


> un reset PRAM et SMC/PMU pourrait être salutaire. A essayer



C'est fait.



daffyb a dit:


> Je ne pense pas qu'il faille chercher du coté software (malheureusement) car avec un liveCD ça ne semble pas marcher.



Bah on dirait bien. J'avais le vague espoir que ce soit logiciel, à cause du fait que ça a un peu fonctionné par moments, notamment entre les deux Mac ou avec le live cd. Mais en effet, tout le monde me dit que je vais devoir aller au SAV. 


Merci à tous de vos interventions, en tout cas.


----------



## schwebb (23 Février 2009)

Bon, suite et fin du problème.

Avant de tenter une réinstall, en dernier recours j'ai porté mon iMac chez l'Apple Premium reseller du coin, qui a testé plein de choses.

Bilan: le port éthernet est bien HS. Et bien sûr, la garantie est terminée. 


Mais, mon problème est tout de même résolu. 

*La solution: un simple adaptateur éthernet - USB.* Initialement, ce câble à 30  était prévu pour le MB Air (c'est d'ailleurs ce qui est écrit dessus), mais ça fonctionne nickel avec mon iMac.

Bricolage peut-être, en attendant ça marche; normalement, je vais pouvoir installer mes prises CPL.

Et j'ai évité la réinstall.


----------

